# δώσε και σώσε



## juliana_tx

Hello all!!

I have just registered to this forum, although I have previously checked it countless times looking for answers to my translating issues and it has always been amazing!

Now I came across an expression that I could not find in older posts, and so I ask here and hopefully you can help.

δώσε και σώσε

I've seen both words (δώσε and σώσε) separately when people were commenting on videos for example, but then looking on google I found also them together like this. I hope it's not bad language, but really I have no idea what it means.

Thank you very much and I hope to participate more here now!


----------



## Δημήτρης

That phrase, "Give and save" was a slogan of some campaign in Greece and now is slang used to motivate people to donate, in a humorous/sarcastic manner.

I am not familiar with the history of the phrase though. Anyone willing to fill the details?


----------



## orthophron

Δημήτρης said:


> That phrase, "Give and save" was a slogan of some campaign in Greece and now is slang used to motivate people to donate, in a humorous/sarcastic manner.
> 
> I am not familiar with the history of the phrase though. Anyone willing to fill the details?


Of course. Δώστε ελπίδα και σώστε ζωές -> Donate hope and save lives. It was an anticancer campaign for fund-raising. But I won't tell you when it dates back to, for fear of my age becoming obvious and I wouldn't like that at all!
Welcome juliana_tx


----------



## juliana_tx

Thank you very much for the replies! 

Now, if δώσε  comes alone... does it make sense? does it mean anything??

Thank you!!


----------



## orthophron

δώσε : Aorist imperative, singular of the verb δίνω or δίδω = give/donate
δώστε : Aorist imperative, plural of the same verb.


----------



## Δημήτρης

juliana_tx said:


> Thank you very much for the replies!
> 
> *Now, if δώσε  comes alone... does it make sense? does it mean anything??*
> 
> Thank you!!


Like in the case someone is shouting "Δώσε!";


----------



## juliana_tx

Δημήτρης said:


> Like in the case someone is shouting "Δώσε!";




aaa  now it makes perfect sense! (from what I could understand with the translator    )

also thanks for posting the link to that website, it could be very useful! 

σ΄ευχαριστώ πολυ!


----------



## winegrower

So after all the effort to explain the dynamic of the phrase as an incentive for gracious gestures all you wanted was the version:δώστα όλα baby?


----------

